# Adaptateur Lightning vers 30 broches



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un a-t-il pu tester la compatibilité de cet adaptateur avec le Zeppelin de Bowers et Wilkins, version 1 (pas "Air") ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2013)

J'ai trouvé la réponse sur le site de Bowers et Wilkins.



> Apple met à disposition 2 adaptateurs 30 broches vers le connecteur Ligntning. Les 2 modèles sont les suivants:
> Lightning vers le connecteur 30 broches
> Lightning vers le connecteur 30 broches (0.2m) (avec 20cm de câble)
> Nous confirmons que ces 2 adaptateurs fonctionnent avec les stations daccueil iPod.
> Nous vous recommandons de choisir celui qui vous convient le mieux. Ces adaptateurs sont disponibles sur le site dApple.


----------



## cillab (9 Février 2014)

oui sur l'ipad air c'est CACA  il faut prendre l'ancien 30 broches connecter au nouveau

sinon cela ne marche pas ,et vous en étes pour vos frais , a ne pas ACHETER


----------



## cillab (16 Février 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il pu tester la compatibilité de cet adaptateur avec le Zeppelin de Bowers et Wilkins, version 1 (pas "Air") ?
> 
> Merci d'avance.



bonjour 
oui c'est ni plus ni moins l'ancien connecteur 30 broches a qui ils ont rajouter un bout de cable
pour 39   ca me trou le fion


----------



## zorglub33 (9 Mars 2014)

J'ai essayé tout à l'heure de branchef mon iPhone 5S à mon Zeppelin (pas Air) grâce à l'adaptateur et ça ne fonctionne pas du tout!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2014)

zorglub33 a dit:


> J'ai essayé tout à l'heure de branchef mon iPhone 5S à mon Zeppelin (pas Air) grâce à l'adaptateur et ça ne fonctionne pas du tout!



Chez moi, ça fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## zorglub33 (10 Mars 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Chez moi, ça fonctionne parfaitement.



C'est vexant ça mais tant mieux.
C'est un 5S? T'as rien fait de spécial?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2014)

zorglub33 a dit:


> C'est vexant ça mais tant mieux.
> C'est un 5S? T'as rien fait de spécial?



C'est un 5S et je n'ai rien fait de spécial.

A tout hasard, vérifie que le firmware de ton Zeppelin est à jour.


----------



## zorglub33 (10 Mars 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Chez moi, ça fonctionne parfaitement.





iDuck a dit:


> C'est un 5S et je n'ai rien fait de spécial.
> 
> A tout hasard, vérifie que le firmware de ton Zeppelin est à jour.



Ah, on sait mettre à jour le firmware de son Zeppelin!?


----------



## zorglub33 (10 Mars 2014)

Ah bein voilà, ça fonctionne!

Merci iDuck... j'ai appris quelque chose


----------



## cillab (10 Mars 2014)

bonjour 
éclairer moi  le zeppelin c'est un tél une tablette un dirigeable  ????
merçi de vos lumireres ce soir je dormirais moins  sot


----------



## zorglub33 (10 Mars 2014)

Le Zeppelin dans ce cas-ci c'est un haut parleur avec une dock.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2014)




----------



## cillab (11 Mars 2014)

OH  !!!! q'il est beau on a le méme au STADE TOULOUSAIN LOL


----------



## chmlty (27 Mars 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il pu tester la compatibilité de cet adaptateur avec le Zeppelin de Bowers et Wilkins, version 1 (pas "Air") ?
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Bonjour, cela fonctionne parfaitement avec iphone 5 et iPad, mais existe t'il en 30 ou 50cm. Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2014)

chmlty a dit:


> Bonjour, cela fonctionne parfaitement avec iphone 5 et iPad, mais existe t'il en 30 ou 50cm. Merci



Non.

C'est vrai que le câble est un peu court. Mais en plaçant l'iPhone sur sa boîte et au plus près du bras du Zeppelin ça n'est pas trop pénalisant.


----------

